
This keywords in arrow functions bind to the upper scope’s - albertTJames
http://eslint.org/docs/rules/prefer-arrow-callback
======
albertTJames
I just thought I'd share that with the world... I have been using bind() and
mock object for almost 1 year now... -_-

Maybe some people as slow as me will benefit from this.. _sigh_

